# Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?



## kepzky606 (3. Mai 2006)

Ich verfolge schon einige Zeit die Aktivitäten rund ums Meerforellenfischen. Mein Interesse ist geweckt!
Kennt jemand gute Stellen im Raum Boltenhagen? Dort hätte ich demnächst die Möglichkeit mein Glück zu versuchen.
Benutzt ihr alle geflochtene Schnur. Bisher bin ich kein Freund davon!
Gibt es einige "must have" Köder?

Vielen dank für klärende posts.
lg
Erik


----------



## deger (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Oh, da gibt´s gute Stellen: an der Steilküste westlich der Seebrücke


----------



## pepp-eric (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

das revier ist traumhaft, war gerade erst da. allerdings wird gerade im bereich boltenhagen tierisch abkassiert, wo du mit dem wagen auch stehen bleiben willst, denn das ganze dorf ist voller parkuhren. 
deswegen kann ich dir die orte westlich von boltenhagen empfehlen, wo hier und da zugänge zur küste sind. sehr optimal ist der zugang in warnkenhagen, da geht die uferstr. ab zur steilküste. es erwartet dich ein gebührenfreier parkplatz und eine tolle küste! he, allein das rettet einen tag in mcpom.

deine anderen fragen sind leicht zu klären, wenn du hier im board kurz nachschaust oder dir einen angelführer kaufst.


----------



## elbtwister (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

hallo kepzky 606
melde dich mal(per PN)bei mefohunter 84.
der kennt sich da bestens aus .hat mich dort zu meiner
ersten dieses jahr gebracht.


----------



## JunkieXL (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

nimm in Boltenhagen Tobsehnliche Köder, die laufen zur Zeit... die Heringsehnlichen laufen atm nicht gut! d.h lange schmale Blinker. Linke Steilküste und dann 1-2km an der Steilküste lang und ins wasser rein, da hast de Top stellen! Oder du gehst gleich vorne auf die Vogelinsel (sone flache Stelle recht weit draussen) wann willst du denn hin?


----------



## kepzky606 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Danke für die Posts.  Die Steilküste habe ich auch im Visier gehabt.
Das mit dem Parken sollte nicht sooo das Problem sein. Kenne mich dort gut aus. Nur geangelt habe ich dort noch nicht. 
Auch den nahe gelegenen Strand von Wohlenberg mit dem langen Betonbootsanleger habe ich im Auge.

Was sagt ihr zu folgenden Fragen:
Ist es geflochtene Schnur notwendig?
Was sind die "must have köder"?
Ist es noch sinnvoll Himmelfahrt sein Glück zu probieren?

lg
Erik


----------



## rene_i_norge (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Moin,

zu deiner Frage ob geflochtene unbedingt notwendig ist, kann ich nur eine Antwort drauf geben zu der Zeit wo ich dort angefangen hab auf Mefo´s zu fischen habe ich auch erst mit monofiler 0,20 probiert und so einer 3,20 langen Hungerpeitsche. Ich habe auch im Winter den Silberbarren nachgestellt aber da muß man sehr langsam und tief Fischen, deshalb habe ich Geflochtene wegen der höheren Tragkraft benutzt, um keinen Köderverlust durch Hänger zu riskieren. Als ich von der Spule nach jedem Wurf etwa 5m abschneiden mußte weil die Rolle keine saubere Aufwicklung gemacht hatte habe ich mir eine Shimano Stradic 4000 FA und Rundgeflochtene 12er zugelegt. Am Ende der Rundgeflochtenen noch einen meter Monofile 30er rauf als Stoßdämpfer da die geflochtene ja keine Dehnung hat. Das alles wieder an die Angel und 12 bis 16gr. Hansen drauf. Das das Eisen soooo weit fliegt hätte ich mir nie gewagt zu träumen. Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich das nur empfehlen. Weil je weiter du wirfst desto länger ist dein Köder im Wasser bei den Mefo´s#: Zu Wohlenberg kann ich nichts sagen aber Boltenhagen Warnkenhagen und Elmenhorst sind auf jedenfall ne heiße Ecke. Ich war sehr oft vor der ehmaligen Kaserne zwischen Warnkenhagen und Reedewisch-Ausbau auf Mefos. Zu erreichen über Boltenhagen nach Reedewisch und dann in Reedewisch rechts abbiegen immer der Hauptstraße folgen bis es nach links oder rechts geht dort ein kurzes Stück rechts und dann dahin wo Antennen aus dem Wald ragen. Wenn der Weg noch frei ist kannst du den bis an die Steilküste vor der Kaserne runterfahren dein Auto dort Parken. Dann die Steilküste runter bis ans Wasser und links gehen dort wo sich die Wellen das erste mal im Wasser brechen dort liegen auch ein bis drei Steine im Wasser bei normalem Wasserstand sind die zusehen Da ist ein Riff dort kommt man N U R bei ruhiger See hin und wenn keine auslaufende Fähre am Horizont zu sehen ist. Ansonsten lass es! Dort ist mindestens ein Angler durch Wellen der Fähre in der Wathose ertrunken. Tipp am Rande wenn dort irgendwo ein Verbotsschild steht das du nicht Parken oder durchfahren darfst, sehen ob die Luft rein ist eine Mülltüte, so eine große blaue drüber über das Schild und weiter geht´s. Hat bei mir damals super geklappt.

Hilsen fra Kristiansund/Norge


----------



## JunkieXL (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

must have köder hab ich ja schon gesagt sind Möre Silda die laufen atm echt gut da


----------



## kepzky606 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Vielen dank für die netten Auskünfte.
Zur Zeit scheint es ja genau die richtige Zeit zu sein um auf Meerforelle zu fischen. Ich hatte beabsichtigt Himmelfahrt mein Glück zu versuchen, meint ihr das ist zu spät? Oder lohnt sich ein Versuch eventuell doch?
lg
Erik


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Himmelfahrt hast Du sicher einen Haufen Hornis und selten Glück auf Mefo!


----------



## JunkieXL (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

jop so wirds aussehen


----------



## kepzky606 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Wie sieht es zur Zeit im Raum Boltenhagen aus?
Werden schon Hornhechte gefangen oder gar Meerforellen?
lg
Erik


----------



## JunkieXL (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Meerforelle beißt nurnoch selten und die ollen Alulatten sind vereinzelt auch schon da!


----------



## kepzky606 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

na mal sehen was sich da ergattern lässt. Fängt man eigentlich das ein oder andere Mal auch einen Dorsch. Für mich als Süßwasserfischer wäre das mal interessant.
lg
Erik


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Die geziehlte Mefopirsch dürfte zur Zeit und das nicht nur in Boltenhagen, recht schwierig sein. Die Hornis sind doch recht zahlreich vertreten und meist schneller am Köder.  
Allerdings solltest du die Pirsch jetzt auf die sehr frühen Morgenstunden, oder auf die Abendstunden verlegen.
Erstens sind dann die Hornis nicht so in Beißlaune, da sie Sonne lieben und du somit wieder reelle Chancen auf ne Mefo hast und zweitens du auch mit guten oder sogar sehr guten Chancen die Dorsche erwischt. :m 
Versuchs mit dunklen Ködern. Der Gladsax Wobbler oder der Snap sind da die richtige Wahl. Sehr gut läuft in der Dämmerung die Farbkombination rot/schwarz!!! #6 
Viel Petri Heil an dieser Stelle! |wavey:


----------



## kepzky606 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boltenhagen? Kennt jemand gute Stellen?*

Kurze Meldung:
War das Wochenende über in Boltenhagen. 
Hornhecht gefangen habe ich in Wohlenbarg. Auf Kunstköder hatte ich einige, schön anzusehende Nachläufer. Mit einer einfachen, unspektakulären Sbiromontage und eim Stück Leber, welches ich von einem Einheimischen geschenkt bekommen habe lief es dann deutlich besser. Ich konnte so in kurzer Zeit einige Hornhecht verhaften.
In Boltenhagen habe ich in vier Tagen nur einen Angler an der Seebrücke entdeckt.
Danke für die netten Tipps
lg
Erik


----------

